# Nikon D3100, dark band when using the flash



## newtodslr (Apr 19, 2011)

hi all ... i have a problem with my brand new nikon D3100..when i use the built in flash... a dark band always appears on the upper edge of the frame ... the band gets darker for near opbjects .... any suggestions .. thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





you


----------



## o hey tyler (Apr 19, 2011)

It looks to me like a flash sync issue. Can you upload it to flickr or photobucket, or provide details of the shot like what shutter speed you used?


----------



## digitalescape (Apr 19, 2011)

Try reformatting your card and see if that helps.  If not you may have a shutter issue and will need to get it repaired.


----------



## newtodslr (Apr 19, 2011)

almost all shutter speeds from 1/200 down to 1/15
i will try to format the card ... knowing that the problem comes only when using flash 
thank you guys


----------



## KmH (Apr 19, 2011)

Using what lens? a zoom lens?

As long as your shutter speed is under 1/200 the shutter curtain should not still be in the frame.

The image is projected onto the image sensor upside down from what we see in the viewfinder, so the dark band could be the trailing edge of the front shutter curtain.

I doubt formatting the memory card would have anything to do with it.

The part about the band getting darker for closer up shots is what makes me think it's a lens issue. If it was a shutter curtain issue within flash x-sync speeds, I would not expect it to change for closer subjects.


----------



## newtodslr (Apr 20, 2011)

i am using nikon lens 18 - 55 , the lens came within the camera kit... thanks kmh .. i suspect the lens.. but the problem only seems to appear with flash photography.

formatting the card didn't resolve the problem.

here is a sample  ... i hope it shows what's going wrong
thank you all


----------



## KmH (Apr 20, 2011)

It's a shutter curtain. At the slower shutter speeds more ambient light is recorded making the band not as dark.

Since it is always at the top of the image, which is upside down on the sensor, the trailing edge of the front curtain is not clearing the shutter opening, partially blocking it.

Your camera is in need of adjustment. The flash is firing an instant to soon.


----------



## newtodslr (Apr 20, 2011)

thanks kmh for the input ... i hope it's not a serious problem


----------



## apple_head (May 5, 2011)

I have the same problem but it is more serious... every photo i take, with or without flash, there is always a dark band .... how to fix it?


----------



## 480sparky (May 5, 2011)

apple_head said:


> I have the same problem but it is more serious... every photo i take, with or without flash, there is always a dark band .... how to fix it?


 

Can you post some samples?


----------



## apple_head (May 8, 2011)

480sparky said:


> apple_head said:
> 
> 
> > I have the same problem but it is more serious... every photo i take, with or without flash, there is always a dark band .... how to fix it?
> ...








[/IMG]






[/IMG]


----------



## apple_head (May 8, 2011)

[/IMG]


----------



## EckoZero (May 8, 2011)

Apple head, I think your camera needs adjusting too. It looks like the shutter curtain is resting too low down so it is always over the sensor.


----------



## 480sparky (May 8, 2011)

X2.  I'd say there's a mechanical issue with the shutter.


----------



## Garbz (May 9, 2011)

Given the funky banding visible in some of apple_head's photos it could be a readout problem. In any case a warranty claim.


----------



## trelowarren (Jul 11, 2013)

Hi I know this is an old post but I have exactly the same problem as you apple_head, Nikon have just told me they want £165 to fix it, that's half what I paid for the camera! Did you ever find a solution or is a case of 'stump up'? The faulty part is an MG PCB UNIT (allegedly) but I'm wondering if this is something I could source and fit myself. I have been given no explanation why this has failed on a two year old camera or what the cause could be-any one able to enlighten me?
Thanks


----------

